# [N24] 24h of Nurburgring



## hadoq (May 25, 2009)

I just went there this week end and had a total blast. my body doesn't really agree (although it had some sort of "blast" as well) but I don't care, I brought back some photos, of course, here they are.


So let's start at the beginning shall we ?


Saturday, around 3pm, the line up













Also the time to catch some known faces (well, at least to me)







but since it was crowded, to say the least ...






... we decided it was time to find some other place to be.



Saturday, sometime between 4 and 8pm



Germany at it's finest




















but, well... it seemed that this was not where I was going to get some metal to shoot eh... so I figured, since there was a race, I'd head to the track side. 


unfortunately, I didn't have that "press" jacket, so I had to stick behind the fence, not the most practical way to take pictures, but I like the challenge.



























and as the sun went down, the iso went up












... that until there was no sun left, so

Saturday, between 11pm and Sunday 2 or 3 am

my body was hurt so I went to the paddocks and took a couple of pics there













then I just had to head to the car and try and get some sleep.


Sunday we met some friends and I found that I was more inspired for my shots, so I spent the morning shooting cars

Sunday, 10am to 1pm, the race, again !






































































Then, as the end of the race was coming closer, people started to leave, in order to avoid a traffic jam after the end (300.000 people around, this is THE major sport event in Germany)









then it was the perfect time to have a lunch together with the boyz






and of course, german style


----------



## hadoq (May 25, 2009)

up to date !!!

I'll take it all, comments, criticism, whatever helps to either get more motivation or more skill


----------



## Blank (May 25, 2009)

All your shots look ok. It is a shame, such a legendary race track is exposed to imbecile graffiti artists. This doesn't do much to critique your work, sorry! Sharp, clean and good exposure is about all I can offer.

For all you graffiti artists, there is an appropriate place for your art eh! No offence.


----------



## Crazydad (May 25, 2009)

Looks like it was a great time, I am jealous. My favorite shots are the red/white Ford GT, the night shot with the brake lights, and I love the zoom shot of the Aston! The other race shots are ok, but I like the ones that show motion.

The campground looks like everyone was having a good time.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (May 25, 2009)

Was the whole course open for this race?  I seem to remember hearing that it had well over 100 turns or "bends" at one point, and also that the track can be configured in a few ways.


----------



## hadoq (May 25, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the comments

for this race, it's almost the whole course, the GP track is a shorter layout tho.

as for the graffitis, and as a huge fan of this place, I believe -and I think that's the point- that, traditionally, they are a part of what defines this track, a part of what makes it unique.

of course, some "texts" are quite far from poetry, but still, I couldn't imagine a nordschleife without the graffitis.

I think, on my very first lap there, it was the thing that impressed me the most, and when I saw the 1st ones under my wheels I really realized that I was driving on "the ring".


----------



## polymoog (May 26, 2009)

Nice pictures and cool report  I particularly like the panned pic of the Osram car and the night time long exposure. Maybe you can contact the organisers ahead of next years event and try to get a press pass anyway, just say you are "freelance", sometimes works for me ;-)


----------



## LaFoto (May 26, 2009)

These are good and you captured also quite some of the atmosphere there.
A pity you didn't get a pic of my dad. I know he went there for last weekend, he told me, so I'd not try to congratulate him on his birthday last Saturday. He cycled there on his racer bike. Thought he might take a turn on the very Nürburgring by bike, too, but obviously that was not possible. (He turned 79 last Saturday).


----------



## Al-Wazeer (May 26, 2009)

beautiful shots, all of them! i know this circuit but never heard it's name!
this circuit had some tests of some cars of top gear, but never knew what's the name of the circuit!


----------



## Heck (May 26, 2009)

I could not tell if you had a press pass by these photos. Well done all around. This is a amazing track, I have done many laps on Pc games lol.. I got tired after walking around Lime Rock park and thats a go cart track compaired to this one.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sauce839 (May 26, 2009)

hadoq said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 

What was you PP editing on this.  I've been trying to get some of my track photos to look like this, but can never get it just right.  It aways looks too dark or almost like gravel.


----------



## hadoq (May 26, 2009)

thanks, honnestly sauce839, I couldn't tell. As for the editing, I do them all different.

of course I have my routine but I could not tell exactly what I did on that particular shot.

Also, I start and play a little with lightroom, then the photo goes to photoshop.

lightroom is so easy and powerfull for the basic edition

contrast, white balance, selective saturation and color work etc... 

also, most of the time I shoot in raw


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2009)

Some nice shots you have there, I remember that camp site from 2005 Elephant motorbike rally camping in -18


----------



## Jim Stafford (May 28, 2009)

great shots


----------



## bhop (May 28, 2009)

Nicely done.  I'm a little jealous, I want to go the 'the ring'.. *sniffle*..


----------



## RONDAL (May 28, 2009)

shots look incredible.  i agree the graffiti is what makes the ring the ring.  its part of the heritage of it, and gives the track some character.

I love the shots of the cars loading up in the carousel.  

How many shots did you end up taking and how much walking did you end up doing?


----------



## hadoq (May 29, 2009)

Hello, thanks alot

I took about 5/600 shots (hard number, including several trials etc...) over the week end, and, well... shooting on the ring is all about walking, my body still remembers it. one can do as far as 5-10km a day, depending on the motivation and physical condition (mine's not particulary good tho).


----------



## JE Kay (May 30, 2009)

If you were shooting for a team how is it you could not get a jacket? That will generally give you track and pit access, you're shooting for a team you need to be in the garage area. 

Nice shots, too bad you didn't have some long fast glass, it makes such a difference with what you can shoot especially if you're not track side. 

But it was fun though eh? :thumbup:


----------

